# 2011 VW Golf 2dr



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well folks decided to go pure SPL for the 2012 Season.
Heres a list of what will be in the car:

1 RE Audio SX18
1 RE Audio XTX3000.1 powering sub
1 Set of RE Audio 6.5 components
1 RE Audio DTS750.2 powering components

The box dimensions will be 38 width x 20 height x 18.5 depth. Sub and port will fire forward. So this is gonna be roughly 1500 watts on an 18" tuned to 37 hz that peaks approx around 50 hz. I will probably have a battery bank in the spare tire well. For this amount of power I should be able to get away with 1-2 extra batteries. It will only see full tilt at competitions.


Still trying to decide if I want to keep the factory headunit or replace it with the Alpine Headunit I have. CDA109. I really like the factory bluetooth.

Here is a look at the enclosure design so far








Hard to see but the enclosure is 30x20x18.5
Square Port Height 18.5
Square Port Width 4.5
Square Port Length 13.25
Tune: 37.5


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

SOUNDS BEAST. They should sell a 140 amp alternator for your car on www.germanautoparts.com

Otherwise. Iraggi makes one for your car. I am getting a 380 from iraggi for my MKII jetta.

Otherwise. A second battery will definitely hold if your only going to push it once in a while.
I am running 2000 watts on 2 batteries and a 90 amp alternator. ANd it holds out for a 5 minutes before power drops.


----------

